# Supplements to go along with Orijen puppy food?



## FridaVon97 (Mar 20, 2021)

Hi guys. My girl is 8 weeks today and I'm in the process of transitioning her to Orijen Large breed puppy food. Would you all recommend any additives i.e vitamin c, pumpkin ect? 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

These are the absolute best.





Feed-Sentials - Products







feedsentials.com




To order send an email to:

*[email protected] *


----------



## Verachi (Mar 22, 2021)

The only supplement I do for young healthy dogs is fish oil for omega 3. If you are feeding a complete and balanced diet, supplements are unnecessary as the food is already supplemented and you can overdo certain vitamins/minerals. Once my dogs hit senior age, I usually add some kind of joint supplement as well but that’s about it.


----------



## FridaVon97 (Mar 20, 2021)

Verachi said:


> The only supplement I do for young healthy dogs is fish oil for omega 3. If you are feeding a complete and balanced diet, supplements are unnecessary as the food is already supplemented and you can overdo certain vitamins/minerals. Once my dogs hit senior age, I usually add some kind of joint supplement as well but that’s about it.


Sounds good!


----------



## crowconor (Dec 29, 2020)

I have been using springtime - longevity for my guy. I have heard it can be helpful for joints and cartilage, but not sure it is actually evidence based.


----------



## FridaVon97 (Mar 20, 2021)

crowconor said:


> I have been using springtime - longevity for my guy. I have heard it can be helpful for joints and cartilage, but not sure it is actually evidence based.


I'll look into that!


----------

